# Opinions......



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Wife and I have basically had our 5th wheel for sale for a couple years. I posted it once but, the economy wasn't going to let me sell it, at least not easily.

So here's my question for the RV'ers on here: Would it be easier to sell the 5th wheel by itself or...... do you thing that selling the complete towing package, truck and 5th, would be an easier sale.

We've had the 5th wheel since new and used it 5 times. It is a bunkhouse model, Copper Canyon. Retiree owned and with only 5 times used, its no less than excellent. My truck, is a 2007 Chevrolet Silverado and of course with the Duramax. I wouldn't need the diesel for hauling anything else that I pull so, I'd just buy a new gas.

What do the "experts" think? Should I just try to sell the 5th wheel by itself or, sell the complete package?


----------



## 5eyes (Jan 24, 2003)

Hi Encore, my best guess..sell separate..it's what i would do. Most folks that are looking to buy a 5th usually have a truck..upgrading for instance..also if your truck is a nice one, low miler,then that is worth some coin..07 is good year..good power and no emission crap. Good trade value too. Craigslist is ok if your careful. Autorv.com is good, sold my 5th w/ that one. Can be a little pricey, but you can reach 5 states i think. Some dealers also take consignments too. The dealer you bought from may have buyer,they know your brand etc. I do ramble on at times EH. RFHT bill


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Your truck is worth some nice coin.

As for the camper... You'll be lucky to fetch wholesale and in turn take a bath

Depending on the urgency of the sale and willingness to show, you might be able to go somewhere near retail.

Eesy to buy in, but a bitch to get out with declining values


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

5eyes said:


> Hi Encore, my best guess..sell separate..it's what i would do. Most folks that are looking to buy a 5th usually have a truck..upgrading for instance..also if your truck is a nice one, *low miler,then that is worth some coin..07 is good year..good power and no emission crap*. Good trade value too. Craigslist is ok if your careful. Autorv.com is good, sold my 5th w/ that one. Can be a little pricey, but you can reach 5 states i think. Some dealers also take consignments too. The dealer you bought from may have buyer,they know your brand etc. I do ramble on at times EH. RFHT bill


I'm a GM retiree and had the resources to search when I bought the truck. It was the last available without all that emission crap. I searched five (5) states and found this one actually in Lansing. It just turned 60,000 miles, excellent, always maintained by the dealer, with oil changes at 3,000 miles instead of their recommended. Rino Liner, chrome 4" running tubes, all mud flaps and the rear roll up cover. Dang thing has more power than I ever expected. Yes it has all the power one would ever need.


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

If interested in selling just the truck let me know. Any information on the 5th wheel also, my brother in law as well as a co worker have expressed some interest in purchasing one this spring/summer. Thanks.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

From the book....


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)




----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Best I could do for the truck right now...


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

I work for burnside Rv (camping world) in houghton lake. I don't see any reason you shouldn't be able to sell your 5th. Now is a good time to sell. Spring is just around the corner. What are you asking for it.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

jancoe said:


> I work for burnside Rv (camping world) in houghton lake. I don't see any reason you shouldn't be able to sell your 5th. Now is a good time to sell. Spring is just around the corner. What are you asking for it.


Unfortunately I'm probably going to ask more for it than its worth on paper or what the book may say. Its one owner and I also have all the accessories that go with it. All the electrical connections, black water extra large tote, extra pumps, water filters, etc. It also has the extra large BTU air conditioner

We've only used it five times since purchasing it. Which essencially makes it still new. We want $20,000 and if someone wants to take the hitch out of my truck, that goes with it.


----------



## grouly925 (Dec 6, 2006)

How much for the package, truck and camper?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice trailer.

Here is my thought.... Sell the truck for as much profit as you can get out of it because you probably will not get what you want out of the trailer. 

You are kind of stuck in a funny place with that particular trailer. I'd say it is most definitely worth $20,000, especially with the "extras" you've mentioned, but that doesn't mean you will find someone willing to actually pay you that much for it. You are at a really tough price point. In today's world most people don't have the cash on hand to pay $20,000 so they will have to finance, which is where you will probably lose the sale. 

Since most people only look at monthly payments rather than the actual cost, many of your potential buyers will look at getting a brand new one for the same monthly payment stretched out over a few more years. If the camera date is correct, I believe this is a 2008 model year, which means your trailer is already 5 years old. Most of the warranties on the appliances like the fridge and heater are already up. I'm sure the roof was at least 10 years (maybe 12?) which is a plus, but it is already half gone. Yes, the thing is "like new", but the reality is it is not. If this were a $7,000 trailer, no problem to sell for what it is really worth, but at $20,000 most people will look at buying new first, especially with the super low interest rates available.

I'm in no way trying to say your trailer is not as nice as you say, I'm simply playing Devil's Advocate here and telling you how I see it as a buyer.

I just went through this selling a boat in that same price range. Six years old and in great shape, but most guys told me the same things I've mentioned here "Might as well by new for that price." Finally sold it on consignment through a dealer and ended up getting a little less than I wanted, but at least I moved it before another model year came out and the "book" value dropped even more.

Oh yeah, one more thing. Don't make the same mistake my Uncle did and sell the truck and then realize you have no way to move the trailer around. Luckily, his setup was much like mine and he could use my truck to haul it, but make sure you plan accordingly.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

jatc said:


> Nice trailer.
> 
> Here is my thought.... Sell the truck for as much profit as you can get out of it because you probably will not get what you want out of the trailer.
> 
> ...


 I'd never sell the truck without the 5th wheel going first. That Duramax is my baby, however if the trailer was sold, having the truck would not be a necessity and I'd just replace it. Yup, we're right at that point......

There's still some confusion on not only my part but, also the dealer. This specific model is not listed by Keystone as a 2008 model and the listing actually starts in with the 2009 models. He actually made mention that they/he could have made a mistake titling it. Either way, doesn't matter that much I guess.

I know with selling anything, its worth what someone is willing to pay and finding that someone isn't always easy. We're not in a "have to" situation that we have to sell it by any means. Its one of those things that when the decision was made, someone wasn't thinking hard enough. Now..... my determination on who that was, may not be the same as that person. :lol:


----------



## Nodakhtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Selling that 5th wheel will be tough without a cash buyer. If a buyer has to finance with their bank or credit union you will end up selling at wholesale for proper loan to value.

I looked 2 years for the camper that I wanted to buy, maybe you can find a similar buyer.

As for your truck it would sell very easily for 20K sight unseen.

Stay off craigs list, put your rig in the local paper or you will be getting all sorts of bogus responses out of state and ohter crap. Been there, done that.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Nodakhtr said:


> Selling that 5th wheel will be tough without a cash buyer. If a buyer has to finance with their bank or credit union you will end up selling at wholesale for proper loan to value.
> 
> I looked 2 years for the camper that I wanted to buy, maybe you can find a similar buyer.
> 
> ...


I guess I could sell the truck for $20k sight unseen. Its still valued at over $33k 

Like everything else, I know it will take a that "certain buyer". Fortunately we're not in a position that we have to sell. I've put a couple things out there, even talked to a dealer salesman, who may know of buyers from Canada, that are at times interested in a complete package.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

You will have to price a 5th wheel agressively to have a good shot at selling. My wife and I bought a 5th wheel a year and a half ago and paid less than half what the original purchaser paid new a year before. The original purchaser had bought the trailer and then were afraid of it. Everything we looked at localy is still for sale except for two that went on ebay. We watched a few trailers that were on ebay and we could buy local much cheaper. One dealer in muskegon regularly sells on ebay and has had good luck geting a decent price. An auction will get you what the trailer is worth, maybe not what you want. The longer you own a trailer the more it looses value even if you dont use it. The truck should be an easy sell. Best of luck and hope it works out for you. It's always easier and more fun to buy a toy than sell one.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Well I had way to many calls just wanting the truck and willing to pay cash. Well that's not going to happen and leave myself with a 5th wheel I can't move.

So I decided to lower the price on the 5th wheel to just below low retail and sell it by itself. If it sells, then good. If not, then maybe the wife will start planting flowers around it.....


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Looks like I'll be selling it. Had a gentleman from the U.P. call on it, from a couple other listings I made and after conversation between us and then him and his wife, looks like it may be gone by the weekend.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Can't send you any PM's as you need to clean out your old PM's.......


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

The 5th wheel was pulled out the driveway by the new owners, about a half hour ago. Both were extremely happy with the condition and excited about their first camping trip........

Now another decision to make........ Should I sell the Duramax


----------



## 5eyes (Jan 24, 2003)

good to hear Encore..hope that the price was good for you..weather looks good for next week down here...probably uncover mine for a shakedown camp before taking it the UP for it's summer home ...RFHT bill


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

5eyes said:


> good to hear Encore..hope that the price was good for you..weather looks good for next week down here...probably uncover mine for a shakedown camp before taking it the UP for it's summer home ...RFHT bill


Well it is what it is. We all know prior to purchasing one, that we're never going to get out of it, what we put into it. I set the price between high retail and low retail and it went quickly. I was surprised at how quick. As with everything, you just have to put it in front of the right person who wants it.

They realized once they got here, that they were buying a new 5er other than the year. The wife was extremely happy with it and that's the most important part. It tickled both the wife and I, about their son. He was in it about 5 minutes and had everything planned out  Very nice family and they left very happy.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

id say tgis is about as good a time to sell as you can get.

its not as easy to sellt yhe big units now as it was a few years ago. 

in comparison i wanted a small fiberglass unit and looked for over a year for a used one. no one wanted to sell at a good price. all the nice ones were nearly the cost of new. i finaly ordered a new one from that factory. in the year that i have had it i have had three people wanting to buy it from me, and it is not for sale.

my guess is selling them as a pair will be easier, but not as financialy good.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

ENCORE said:


> Well I had way to many calls just wanting the truck and willing to pay cash. Well that's not going to happen and leave myself with a 5th wheel I can't move.
> 
> So I decided to lower the price on the 5th wheel to just below low retail and sell it by itself. If it sells, then good. If not, then maybe the wife will start planting flowers around it.....


 actually not that bad of an idea,,,nice little piece of land near state hunting land.....move it on as a cottage....


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

ENCORE said:


> The 5th wheel was pulled out the driveway by the new owners, about a half hour ago. Both were extremely happy with the condition and excited about their first camping trip........
> 
> Now another decision to make........ Should I sell the Duramax


 cool the two happiest moments in a guys life,,,the day he gets his new camper,,,,and the day he gets rid of it....


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

john warren said:


> cool the two happiest moments in a guys life,,,the day he gets his new camper,,,,and the day he gets rid of it....


----------

